# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Problemy z polykaniem sliny pomocy!

## adrian18

Witam od dluzszego czasu mam problemy z polykaniem sliny i z oddychaniem czasami mam uczucie jakby cos utkwilo mi w gardle i na dodatek od ponad roku mam chrype,ciszej mowie

 i jak otworze buzię to ten języczek jest zapadniety boje sie ze moge miec raka.

POMOCY

----------


## Krzysztof

Uczucie przeszkody w gardle i problemy z połykaniem najczęściej mają podłoże nerwowe. Nie oznacza to jednak, że należy zaniedbać diagnostykę, szczególnie jeśli towarzyszy temu chrypa. Wybierz się do laryngologa, lekarza rodzinnego, zgłoś mu objawy i koniecznie wspomnij o chrypce, aby nie zbagatelizowano Twojego problemu. Takie objawy nie muszą wynikać z obecności raka (choć czasem może tak objawiać się rak krtani, przełyku), ale choćby z problemami z tarczycą, które są bardzo częste. Pozdrawiam

----------

